# Applying false lashes...health concerns?



## MACtastic (Dec 17, 2006)

I was told by my boss that we aren't allowed to apply false lashes on customers because of health code. However, I know that the MAC counters nearby do false lash applications...maybe its a strictly Sephora thing? Does anyone know?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 17, 2006)

Hmm!  Must be a Sephora thing...I know MAC does it daily, and at Smashbox we did it too.  Usually applying false lashes is easy, plus it's totally sanitary if you do it right.  I wonder what could make it unsanitary besides someone having an oozing green eyeball, but then again you can completely refuse them service all together.  Find out!


----------



## maxcat (Dec 18, 2006)

Hm. Maybe they got into trouble? I know public health people get on inexplicable kicks sometimes... Here's the protocol... Sanitize hands before starting... get the lashes, trim with sanitized (dipped in alcohol) scissors if needed... pour a little glue out, use a clean disposable tool (I like the back of a mascara wand) to get the glue onto the lashes... wait for the glue to become tacky (and remember to never ever EVER blow on them...) and slap 'em on. The big deal is making sure your hands are really clean and that you don't blow on the glue to try to get it to get tacky faster.


----------



## cindylicious (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_Hm. Maybe they got into trouble? I know public health people get on inexplicable kicks sometimes... Here's the protocol... Sanitize hands before starting... get the lashes, trim with sanitized (dipped in alcohol) scissors if needed... pour a little glue out, use a clean disposable tool (I like the back of a mascara wand) to get the glue onto the lashes... wait for the glue to become tacky (and remember to never ever EVER blow on them...) and slap 'em on. The big deal is making sure your hands are really clean and that you don't blow on the glue to try to get it to get tacky faster._

 
why cannot blow the glue to get it tacky faster? i do it all de time....why??? u make me worry


----------



## maxcat (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindylicious* 

 
_why cannot blow the glue to get it tacky faster? i do it all de time....why??? u make me worry_

 
If you're putting them on yourself, that's fine. Your germs, your eyes, all fine. 
If you're putting them on someone else... not so fine.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 18, 2006)

If you're having issues with the glue becoming tacky, wave the lashes around a bit-or our trainers said we could have the cutomer blow on them...but I've never done that.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindylicious* 

 
_why cannot blow the glue to get it tacky faster? i do it all de time....why??? u make me worry_

 
Yeah...spittle.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_..our trainers said we could have the cutomer blow on them...but I've never done that._

 
I don't blame you.  I would have to pass on that one, as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would stick with the waving.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_If you're putting them on yourself, that's fine. Your germs, your eyes, all fine. 
If you're putting them on someone else... not so fine._

 
that sounds inconsistant, considering how strict Estee Lauder company standards are (hello, they throw all returns, even un-opened product away) and MAC does it all the time.


----------



## maxcat (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_that sounds inconsistant, considering how strict Estee Lauder company standards are (hello, they throw all returns, even un-opened product away) and MAC does it all the time._

 
I'm not sure what you find inconsistent here... but maybe I wasn't clear.
MAC counter practice is that we never *ever* blow on fake lashes ... but  if you're at home in your own bathroom ... and sticking them on your own face... whatever floats your boat.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 2, 2007)

Actually, we're not supposed to blow on the brushes to get rid of excess powder products...trust me, that was a very hard habit to break...I don't do it at all anymore...as far as lashes go, I just wave them around while chit-chatting with the customer...


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, don't blow on your brushes either.  I thankfully never got into this habit, but I saw Jay Manuel (ANTM) blow on his brushes while he was on Tyra's talk show...it was driving me NUTS!

Basically, don't blow on anything you're going to put on someone else...it's just ucky.


----------

